# price psf for cultured stone installation



## EPD

whats the going rate for installing stone, including mortar ?
a customer of mine wants four foot perimeter on her new house.... and shes bought the stone ,,, simple pattern 4X4s , x6, x8 , ect


----------



## stacker

all you can get.:thumbup:


----------



## SLSTech

Uhhh you answered your question in a prior post you made 



EPD said:


> Carpenter and labourer
> Truck & tools
> Professional portfolio
> 
> We also keep a clean site.


Figure out how long it will take X rate + Material + OH&P = Price you charge

I hear & can see the bombers coming in already....


----------



## EPD

i wont actually be laying the stone, i am looking to sub it out.... i wanted to know what a pro charges [removed]


----------



## SLSTech

First find the pro or a couple that you want to use & get price(s)

There is no real going rate - it all depends on a company's OH & P goals, how quick they work, etc... I have seen hacks charge the same or more than a pro. Unless you see there work & vet them a supposed going rate isn't going to help


----------



## EPD

i am not , nor claim to be any sort of mason.... although im italian, i could probably pull it off haha .... 

and im glad to see that post got some attention, i just scored two really good jobs to do me over until spring......

just trying to get mine!


----------



## EPD

Thanks SLS....

a friend of mine is a mason, he said he will do it for 18 psf if i supply heat and mortar .... he is a pretty shady character though .... nice work but no ethic....

i think thats a little much ... was kind of looking for a comparason


----------



## tkle

I usually charge around $2.12 a square foot except for schmucks. I charge them around $18.


----------



## EPD

I was thinking about three bucks was fair... 
And the schmuck is myfriend the mason.... No wonder he hasn't worked in three months !!!


----------



## stacker

in my part of oklahoma,i get anywhere from 2.00 to 3.50 sf for labor.


----------



## tkle

I wouldn't get out of my truck for $3.00 a sq.'


----------



## EPD

tkle said:


> I usually charge around $2.12 a square foot except for schmucks. I charge them around $18.


"I wouldn't get out of my truck for $3.00 a sq.' "

im confused tkle.... 
sarcasm?


----------



## tkle

Yes. When you come here to check prices and ethics because of what someone charges you end up with sarcasm. If you're a contractor you should already have an idea. You should also know that there are many varibles. What Stacker can charge in his area doesn't pay for gas in mine. This site is to discuss the trade, not to shop prices or check up on your friend.


----------



## Brickie

EPD said:


> i wont actually be laying the stone, i am looking to sub it out.... i wanted to know what a pro charges, compared to a schmuck whos going to make me look like an a&&hole, again, lol


 
The overwhelming majority of PROS charge by the job, NOT by the sf. As tkle pointed out, there are way too many variables involved for a "one price fits all" jobs. In my neck of the woods, the guys that charge by the sf don't stay in business too long:laughing::laughing:


----------



## EPD

tkle said:


> Yes. When you come here to check prices and ethics because of what someone charges you end up with sarcasm. If you're a contractor you should already have an idea. You should also know that there are many varibles. What Stacker can charge in his area doesn't pay for gas in mine. This site is to discuss the trade, not to shop prices or check up on your friend.


thank's

i came and asked a simple question and got many simple relative responses,

and four b/s responses from you ......

your clearly having a bad day , or winter,

cheers,


----------



## Tscarborough

Actually, you asked what you *thought* was a simple question. How much does a kitchen full of cabinets cost per Sq Ft? How much to frame a house per Sqft? How much does a car cost?

Pricing questions are pointless without local information and a full set of plans.

I charge from 3 bucks to 15 bucks a SqFt for installation alone (I don't charge by the SqFt, please note, these are just what the numbers work out to after I price the job), depending upon total Sqft, corners, lay out, type of stone, etc.

Tkle is the only one that replied with a sensible answer.


----------



## 6stringmason

I always charge by the sq. ft. I have yet to lose money on a job as well. Of course, Im a small operation and can do that type of thing.


----------



## Tscarborough

You charge the same thing for 4 columns, 12"x12"x10' foot as you do for a 10'x16' flat wall?


----------



## Winchester

Okay, I want to do the 4th story of my apartment complex in cultured stone. But I want them all cut into mosaic and set in a pattern resembling mona lisa's face.

But I want your sq.ft. price pls.

Thanks


----------



## EPD

the job was 250 lin ft @ 4 ft tall , good terrain , simple pattern , skids set out around house , reqd heat and close to main town

i got two quotes hovering 4000 

much better than 18 psf from my friend ( who just went back to jail yesterday)

no mona lisa's face ! :thumbup:
thanks everyone


----------

